
The birth of CLR (2006) - freeduck
https://web.archive.org/web/20150307034829/http://blogs.msdn.com/b/patrick_dussud/archive/2006/11/21/how-it-all-started-aka-the-birth-of-the-clr.aspx
======
pvg
Yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23295041](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23295041)

~~~
dang
Comments moved thither. Thanks!

~~~
pvg
Today's URL (and its title) is better since it's the original source of the
tweet. The tweet itself doesn't really add anything and is much more likely to
linkrot than an archive.org link

